# Job Profile document for Blue Card Applications



## logbabu

Dear All,

I have a question related to Blue card application ( Section 19a )

I have got a job offer from a German company that states 58,200 EUR/annum. And the employer's third party company is processing my Visa and they asked me to submit the following documents at the consulate in Mumbai.

1) Cover letter
2) CV and Experienced letter
3) University Degree
4) Legal Application ( Sent by the third party visa company )
5) Support letter ( Sent by the third party visa company )
6) Visa application ( Filled in and sent by them to me )
7) Annexure for the Employment ( Filled in and sent by them to me ) 
8) Biometric photos
9) DD for the Visa 

However, when I look at the check list of documents to be submitted at the consulate from the below link

http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3137364/Daten/3961398/employment.pdf 

I see that the job profile document should be submitted as required by the Federal Employement Agency. When I enquired with them, they said it is not required in the case of Blue card applications. I am confused now as I dont know if the Mumbai consulate guys would ask me for this in the interview that is scheduled in the coming week.

Appreciate your response on this.

Babu Kilari


----------



## logbabu

Hello All,

Any update on this ??

Babu Kilari


----------



## logbabu

This document is not required for Blue card applications and my application set has been accepted by German consulte mumbai and we are awaiting visa results.


----------



## cooldash87

Thanks Logbabu for the update. 

This indeed in helpful information. 

Do keep us updated on the process and the timelines.


----------



## logbabu

After submitting the application form, my wife had got an e-mail after 3 working days asking her to submit a DD for Rs.15730 for verification of the marriage certificate. And, we submitted the same after 2 working days via courier to the address mentioned by the official and finally yesterday we got the receipt for the same. We are hoping that we would get the visa in another 8 weeks.


----------



## cooldash87

logbabu,

are you in Mumbai or left for Germany ?? Ideally as the primary applicant you should be receiving the email for paying the fees right ??


----------



## logbabu

cooldash87 said:


> logbabu,
> 
> are you in Mumbai or left for Germany ?? Ideally as the primary applicant you should be receiving the email for paying the fees right ??


Hi,

I am still in India. My start date in Germany is July 1st and I would be flying couple of days before based on the visa approval of mine. To answer your question, yes - my wife had received an e-mail accepting the DD and a receipt has also been attached.

Hope this helps

Babu Kilari


----------



## cooldash87

Congratulations on your visa !!! 

Can you help me with few queries:

You have to file a different application with the above set of documents for your spouse too ?
Can you explain the details of your interview at the consulate ? Like how long did it take, the questions asked to you and your spouse, etc 
How long did the consulate take for the decision on your and your spouse's visa ? 
Did you get a Blue Card from here itself ?? or what does your visa have ?


----------



## logbabu

cooldash87 said:


> Congratulations on your visa !!!
> 
> Can you help me with few queries:
> 
> You have to file a different application with the above set of documents for your spouse too ?
> Can you explain the details of your interview at the consulate ? Like how long did it take, the questions asked to you and your spouse, etc
> How long did the consulate take for the decision on your and your spouse's visa ?
> Did you get a Blue Card from here itself ?? or what does your visa have ?


Hello Cooldash,

I have not got the visa yet. I am waiting for the approval from them. Hopefully, I should be getting it in another 1 or 2 weeks though the spouse visa might take more time.

Following are the questions that have been asked in the interview.

1) What is the company with which you'd be working in germany
2) Where would you be residing in Germany ?
3) How did the interview take place ? Was it telephonic or skype call ?
4) How did you come across this job opening ? 
5) How long is this contract with the company in the Germany ?

That is it. These are the questions. The total interview took about 20 minutes for myself and wife. All basic questions that you can answer. And, during this 20 min duration they also read your contract, highlight certain statements in the contract and they write the case id on the application form and it will be further sent to Germany every fortnight though the details are entered in the system on the same day. Once german authorities receieve the original application file docs, they review it and then they will send the approval to your embassy and the same approval is forwarded to your email id. So, you will go to Embassy again and you wll get the entry permit which has the validity of only 90 days. after reaching germany, you need to go to ABH office to submit necessary documents ( work contract, house contract, local registration doc, passport and 80 EUR fee), you will be issued with the resdence work permit or blue card which is valid for 4 yrs depending on the validity of your passport.

Hope this helps

Babu Kilari


----------



## cooldash87

Thanks for the quick reply !

So if i understand correctly, 
- You and your spouse have to apply differently and not together ?

- They will not stamp the visa on your passport but will be issued a entry permit which is valid for 90 days before which we need to enter Germany and get it submitted to local ABH.

- are these approval for all - you and your spouse+child ?


----------



## logbabu

cooldash87 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply !
> 
> So if i understand correctly,
> - You and your spouse have to apply differently and not together ?
> 
> - They will not stamp the visa on your passport but will be issued a entry permit which is valid for 90 days before which we need to enter Germany and get it submitted to local ABH.
> 
> - are these approval for all - you and your spouse+child ?


We applied it together. The local embassy folks always give the token for a family. They don't separate wife's application and husband's application separately. Also, the child will also get into the same token. So, you three will go to the same counter. The lady at the counter will start with the primary applicant first and then she wll verify the spouse's documents followed by child. The child will be asked to come inside through the other door for giving the fingerprints if he/she is too small and cannot give the prints from the counter window.

Hope this helps

Babu Kilari


----------



## Madhura13

Hi,
Babu Kilari 
I just want to ask you that, you applied for the job from India ? in which stream you have work experience and how many years?


----------



## logbabu

cooldash87 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply !
> 
> So if i understand correctly,
> - You and your spouse have to apply differently and not together ?
> 
> - They will not stamp the visa on your passport but will be issued a entry permit which is valid for 90 days before which we need to enter Germany and get it submitted to local ABH.
> 
> - are these approval for all - you and your spouse+child ?


No. Your understanding is incorrect. We applied together. Not differently. Though the application documents are different for each other. 2 Sets for yourself, 2 sets for your wife and 2 sets for your kid. Once you go to local embassy, they will issue only one token for the entire family. You will be asked to sit until your token number arrives. You will get to know the counter in which you need to go in the display. After reaching the counter, the lady starts with the principal applicant and she will verify all the documents of the principal application. She will take your finger printouts and after that spouse and child's application documents would be verified. This is how it works. 

Yes. the approval will be given to each applicant individually. It may happen that you wll receieve the approval soon and your wife and kid might get it slightly later ( may be 1 month later ? - depends on marriage verification ). So, you have 90 days time to travel to germany after getting the entry visa permit stamped on the passport. After reaching Germany, you need to get the residence permit before your entry permit gets expired. Hope this is clear.


----------



## cooldash87

Thanks Babu,

that explains it pretty well. So can we submit all the passports together after approval ? or have to submit based on whose's approval comes first ?

The reason for my confusion was, we wanted all of us (me+wife+son) to enter Germany together !


----------



## logbabu

cooldash87 said:


> Thanks Babu,
> 
> that explains it pretty well. So can we submit all the passports together after approval ? or have to submit based on whose's approval comes first ?
> 
> The reason for my confusion was, we wanted all of us (me+wife+son) to enter Germany together !


I got your point. Obviously if it is possible, then all of you can go together. But, it really depends. Sometimes, they ask you to pay the DD for marriage certification. if the marriage verification comes into picture, then be assured that spouse's visa will take time. But, if they do not ask you for marriage verification, then in that case approval will be issued for the entire family at one shot. That means, you all can submit the passports for stamping together and fly together to Germany 

Note :- What I observed is, for the deputation cases, they do not ask Marriage verification. But, for direct contract with Germany which has indefinite days ( permanent position with German company ), marriage verification do takes place. 

Hope this helps


----------



## cooldash87

Hi Babu,

Since you applied for Blue Card, 

- is German level A1 compulsory for issuing work permit for your spouse ? 
- since you mentioned you will have 90 day work permit and will get a blue card after you enter Germany, does that mean you will fly first and convert your 90 day visa to a Blue Card and then your spouse will apply from here ? (Considering she does not have A1 while you apply for visa here at Mumbai consulate).

Also, will be gr8 if you can update the status of your visa's.


----------



## logbabu

cooldash87 said:


> Hi Babu,
> 
> Since you applied for Blue Card,
> 
> - is German level A1 compulsory for issuing work permit for your spouse ?
> - since you mentioned you will have 90 day work permit and will get a blue card after you enter Germany, does that mean you will fly first and convert your 90 day visa to a Blue Card and then your spouse will apply from here ? (Considering she does not have A1 while you apply for visa here at Mumbai consulate).
> 
> Also, will be gr8 if you can update the status of your visa's.


As per the officer, yes it is mandatory. So, the interviewer in consulate asked my wife to learn Deutsch A1 level and she is doing it. So, she may join me later and I may fly first depending on Visa approval. We are still waiting for the visa approval

Babu


----------



## Gobind

Hi Babu,

You have described the process very well and I am sure many of us will get benefited from the inputs you have provided.

I am also looking for Job in Germany - to be very frank just started and exploring work visa. I will really appreciate if you can answer to few queries


Is date of birth certificate required at all. Apart from documents you have mentioned in first post, are their any other documents that may be required? DOB certificate is something that is not ready with me and may take some time if I plan to get it(You know how slow government work in India....)
How you found a job while sitting in India. Any references/ job portals you can suggest
You and your wife are in same technology/domain. Is she also going on work visa?
Is it mandatory to have some knowledge of German/Deutsche
How long are you going to stay if everything goes well
Which place you recommend to search for job in Germany? As in India we have NCR, Banglore, Chennai, Hyderabad, Pune - top locations where you can get job easily if we put good amount of effort.
 
Thanks
Gags


----------



## logbabu

Gobind said:


> Hi Babu,
> 
> You have described the process very well and I am sure many of us will get benefited from the inputs you have provided.
> 
> I am also looking for Job in Germany - to be very frank just started and exploring work visa. I will really appreciate if you can answer to few queries
> 
> 
> Is date of birth certificate required at all. Apart from documents you have mentioned in first post, are their any other documents that may be required? DOB certificate is something that is not ready with me and may take some time if I plan to get it(You know how slow government work in India....)
> How you found a job while sitting in India. Any references/ job portals you can suggest
> You and your wife are in same technology/domain. Is she also going on work visa?
> Is it mandatory to have some knowledge of German/Deutsche
> How long are you going to stay if everything goes well
> Which place you recommend to search for job in Germany? As in India we have NCR, Banglore, Chennai, Hyderabad, Pune - top locations where you can get job easily if we put good amount of effort.
> 
> Thanks
> Gags


Hello Gobind.

1. No. Birth Certificate is not required at all. But, for your spouse, it may be required.

2. I got the job after applying it in the company websites directly as I was told that the there was an opening in so and so company. I would suggest the following sites 

Jobbörse StepStone: Jobs und Stellenangebote
JOBBÖRSE der Bundesagentur für Arbeit - Deutschlands größtes Online-Jobportal

The second website mentioned above is the database of official german labour market.

3. No. My wife is working on a different technology. However, she can work once she is in Germany as the guidelines of BlueCard says so.

4. It depends. It is my decision. I don't know how long I will stay. 

5. For job seeker visa, I am not sure about the location. But, one of my friends stayed in Frankfurt and got the job.

Hope this helps

Babu


----------



## cooldash87

Hi logbabu,

Can you help us with an update on your and family's application ?


----------



## logbabu

cooldash87 said:


> Hi logbabu,
> 
> Can you help us with an update on your and family's application ?



Hello Cooldash,

Yes. As I filed the application on 08th may, there was an email from consulate on 13th may asking us to submit a dd for 15730 and we submitted it and on 14th june, there is an investigation office who visited our apartment and he did some formalities and said that he will submit the report to consulate. We are still waiting to hear an update on my spouse's visa. We are hoping to see an update in a week or two

Hope this helps

Babu Kilari


----------



## cooldash87

^^ Thanks babu,

So you have received your visa's ? I understand you have join the new company on July 1st right ??

Guess the only thing pending is for your spouse's visa !


----------

